# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Máy tính vào mạng chập chờn, lúc có lúc không!

## newhomes

các pro giúp em với! máy tính của em lúc vào được mạng lúc không. mạng rất chập chờn. em nghĩ là do máy nhưng thử thay 1 máy khác vào cũng vậy. nhưng chỉ repain lại mạng là có mạng. cứ vài phút lại mất. mong mọi người giúp đỡ. thanks các bác:bawling:

----------


## giangnt

bạn đặt địa chỉ ip tĩnh hay là động vậy...nếu là ip động thì có lẽ là trùng hợp với địa chỉ của ai đó thi sao.nên mạng chpj chờn là phải.
bạn thử đặt dịa chỉ ip tĩnh đi nếu vẫn như thế thì bạn chỉnh tối ưu hòa đường chuyền mạng cho nó full đi.......
chúc bạn thanh công

----------


## Hong_Linh

cám ơn bạn nhưng mình đặt địa chỉ ip tĩnh. trong mạng chỉ có 2 máy và đặt địa chỉ không trùng nhau. cả 2 máy cùng bị như vậy. ai biết xin chỉ giùm.

----------


## muabanxe

mình chỉ biết khuyên bạn lên đặt địa chỉ ip động là tốt nhất bạn ạ. để nó tự động phân phát địa chỉ ip cho bạn, mình cũng dùng như bạn để ip động chẳng bao giờ chập chờn cả

----------


## anhvan

> mình chỉ biết khuyên bạn lên đặt địa chỉ ip động là tốt nhất bạn ạ. để nó tự động phân phát địa chỉ ip cho bạn, mình cũng dùng như bạn để ip động chẳng bao giờ chập chờn cả


mình để địa chỉ ip động vẫn thế bạn ạ. vãn y nguyên tình trạng như trên. mạng vẫn cứ chập chờn. cứ mất mạng liên tục nhưng chỉ cần repain lại mạng là có.:bawling::bawling::bawling:

----------


## phiphi91

kêu bảo trì mạng xuống coi lại là được

----------


## adviser

bạn đang nói đến vào mạng internet hay mạng kết nối giữa 2 máy tính. nếu mạng internet thì bạn xem lại modem nếu không được thì gọi kỹ thuật adsl có thể do đường adsl của bạn không tốt.

----------


## daolv91

bạn reset lại modem thử,nếu vẫn tình trạng như vậy thì bạn nên gọi cho nhà cung cấp dịch vụ đi có thể do đường truyền không tốt rồi

----------


## kenhgamemobi

> các pro giúp em với! máy tính của em lúc vào được mạng lúc không. mạng rất chập chờn. em nghĩ là do máy nhưng thử thay 1 máy khác vào cũng vậy. nhưng chỉ repain lại mạng là có mạng. cứ vài phút lại mất. mong mọi người giúp đỡ. thanks các bác:bawling:


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
trường hợp này theo mình có 2 khả năng:
do thiết bị mạng (modem hoặc swith) của bạn đang bị lỗi, bạn thử dùng thiết bị khác để thay thế xem sao.
có khả năng các máy của bạn đang bị nhiễm virus mạng, bạn thử dùng tool sau để loại bỏ virus xem: download
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## daikin

cứ gọi bọn bảo trì mạng về kiểm tra cho họ sẽ kiểm tra hết cho bạn nhờ đến thợ vẫn an toàn hơn là táy máy :emlaugh:

----------

